
Escalators changed our sense of the built environment - mstats
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/how-escalator-forever-changed-our-sense-space-180972468/
======
Nextgrid
Just opening the page I got assaulted by a shitletter popup and notifications
permissions popup.

Didn’t expect the Smithsonian to fall so low.

~~~
petercooper
Agreed. I'll accept _one_ inconvenience when going to a page, but I don't
think pages that throw up both a modal popup _and_ a push notification dialog
deserve to make HN front page.

------
Francute
The funny thing for me is that I met for first time this scalators on last
month

------
fireattack
Off topic, but why are the headline fonts squeezed together in Chrome (but not
in Firefox)?

[https://i.imgur.com/m82osF6.png](https://i.imgur.com/m82osF6.png)

Edit: it seems to be a bug in Chrome 76+. Reported to
[https://github.com/googlefonts/OswaldFont/issues/16](https://github.com/googlefonts/OswaldFont/issues/16)

